
Semi retired building contractor - builderwill
Very interested in this medium, I would love to find a niche for myself here to help others in the industry. 40 years as a building entrepreneur
======
chrisbennet
Can the moderator change the title to "Ask HN:..." so it doesn't get mistaken
for spam/advertisement?

------
PaulHoule
Tell us more about yourself. How do you think building can and should change?

